# So I got this painted yesterday



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Backed into a tree with my tailgate down on my truck.  I was able to find a cheap used one.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, did you get a good match?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I still haven't buffed it out and installed it, but SW matches are usually really good.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Again, I have shop envy.....looks good.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

A-100 s/g?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you paint it yourself? I've done small projects in the past with gravity guns but my house has a garage gas water heater and with no shop, it's too much trouble to mask off the garage.

I might snag an Eastwood powdercoating machine for car parts though...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Masterpiece said:


> Did you paint it yourself? I've done small projects in the past with gravity guns but my house has a garage gas water heater and with no shop, it's too much trouble to mask off the garage.
> 
> I might snag an Eastwood powdercoating machine for car parts though...



No I didn't paint it, Johnathan at R&S did it. 

http://www.randsautoandtruck.com/


----------

